# I had to let my sweet Jaxx go



## cainsmomma (Jan 29, 2006)

It has taken me a month before I could write this. Many of you had responded when I posted for prayers for Jaxx back in Nov. Jaxx fought hard, but he just didn't get any better. He became weaker and weaker. His muscle mass seem to disappear and his bones seemed to just stick out. I miss him so much. I can hardly type for the tears. Many of you mentioned chicropratics and acupuncture for him. We do not have that available for small animals around here or very close by. At times, I feel like I let him down somehow. But I couldn't let him live like he was. That was not his life. He lived to play soccer. He lived to run the 3 acres we had for him. He was such a good boy. I'm sorry I'm rambling. I just keep saying, why did this have to happen to him.
The 1st picture is with my son just a few days before we had to 
let him go. 2nd picture is a happier day in the grass. 3rd is a video of what he loved to do. 
Jaxx, play with Josh, Tyson, Tisha and Sammy, and I will see you all at the bridge one day. 



















You can click on this last link to see a video of what he would do as long as you would keep throwing him the ball. 
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y104/lakeprinter/?action=view&current=MVI_0776.flv


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I am so sorry you lost Jaxx. He was a handsome boy. RIP, sweetie


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Swee Boy! My heart goes out to you with the loss of your precious boy. :


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh gosh I am so sorry!


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

OMG, that video is so very precious! I'm so glad you have it on video so that you can remember the good memories with Jaxx.

I hope you find peace that you did everything you could for Jaxx... and that he loves you for it and is waiting for you.

My thoughts and prayers are with you. I'm so sorry for you loss of such a precious boy.


----------



## tapatio (Nov 23, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost Jaxx, he was a beautiful boy. I feel for you, having recently lost my GSD Sophie after 13 years of being together.It is a very hard thing to go through.My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## GSD10 (May 20, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss of your dear Jaxx. My own senior battles with mussle mass deterioration and it is heart breaking to see them have limitations that prevent them from being the physical dogs that they are driven to be. 

Your boy is beautiful in the video...would have certainly given Beckam a run for his money


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

I am so sorry. Your video is so cute. RIP Jaxx


----------



## Melodie A (Aug 13, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayers are with your family.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What a wonderful video to remember him by. I have some video of Dena, but it's still on my camera, I haven't even uploaded it to my computer. I don't know if I can handle looking at it yet.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

You didn't let him down.

Thank you for sharing the pics and video. He was a very good
boy and now he's a good angel.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Awwww, that video is priceless... I'm so sorry for your loss. It's been a tough year for many here. We all feel your pain and heartbreak. Run free and healthy, sweet Jaxx...


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

what a sweet boy, I'm soo sorry for your loss.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear this. That video shows what a happy and sweet boy he was. He sure loved that ball. I've never seen a dog actually throw a ball. That was amazing. What a special guy. Rest in peace, Jaxx.


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Jaxx


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> Cherish your memories. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Deuce'sMom (Jul 4, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss. He was indeed a lucky dog to live with you. What a talented ball player and a great video to help you relive your happy times with him.

Donna


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

He is the best ball throwing dog that I have EVER seen. 

Cherish your memories and know that he will always live in your heart until you are reunited.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

hugs, my heart goes out to you having to have recently done this myself, I found that a wonderful way if you like to remember them is to make up a simple collage or an album when you are ready, my children enjoy this so they can also look back and never forgot what an awesome dog both Niketa and Brandy were.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Rest in Peace, Jaxx.









It is never easy to let them go. Know you are a good owner and you gave him peace and his dignity. Remember the good times and know he is chasing his ball up in Heaven.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF">I am so sorry. Peace and comfort to you and your family.







</span>


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

That was a great video - what a wonderful dog!!

I am so sorry for your loss. Your family gave him a very full, happy and much loved life. That is the most you can do. 

RIP Jaxx


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Cherish the great times you had with Jaxx. 

I have had to go through this a few times and darn it hurts. But I know that god only loans us these great creatures. He knew that he couldn't let the dogs stay on earth as long as humans because there would be so so many of his great creatures that would never know the love of a great family. So his plan was a shorter life span for his dogs and cats, that we we as humans have the ability when our heart is healed to share our lives with another great dog or cat. Will he/she be the same as Jaxx, no they will be special in their own way.

I am sorry for the pain you and your family are feeling.

Val


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Having just put our little guy down 4 days ago, nothing can be said to ease your pain and emptiness. I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

So sorry for your loss
He was so handsome, may he rest in peace and know he's waiting 
for when its time for you to join him


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss of this beautiful boy. Take peace with that he is no longer in any pain or suffering and is again healthy and whole, running free and playing with all of our other babies at the bridge. 

Many hugs and prayers for you and your family at this difficult time.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

What a wonderful video! Jaxx obviously loved his life. I know you have great memories of the good times.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

What a joyous life Jaxx had. Im sorry for your loss, he was obviously very loved. 
RIP Jaxx

PS I loved the video.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i loved watching the video, the way he threw that ball and bounced it is awesome! i hope soon your tears of sorrow will be replaced with smiles when you look back at his pictures, and when your memories take you to the days of playing soccer with him.

my deepest sympathies to you & your family









rip beautiful jaxx


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

We've talked off list..so you know my feelings already...but just stopping by to give you a big hug my friend! 

LOVE YA


----------



## cainsmomma (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all your kind words. I know time will help with the pain. But, my eyes are filling with tears now as I write. I go out back and can still see him throwing that soccer ball to me. So many things make me think of him. We painted our laundry room last weekend, and I painted a black hair onto the wall and I decided to leave it there. I found a large flat stone in the shape of KY that I am going to paint and use as his marker for where he is buried. I do get peace knowing he is running and playing now without pain.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I am so very sorry for yourloss. He was such a beautiful dog and I can tell just by the pictures, he knew he was very loved.


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Jaxx was a gorgeous boy with a zest for life - I loved the video with his soccer ball! Rest in peace, Jaxx - play hard at the Bridge with all of our furkids who have made the journey.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

So sorry to hear about you losing Jaxx. His pictures are beautiful. He looked like he was a very happy boy!! RIP Jaxx


----------



## SuzyE (Apr 22, 2005)

I'm very sorry for your tremendous loss


----------

